# PLEASE read before you post, and subscribe to your language!



## mkellogg

The forum might be more chaotic and your question might not be answered as quickly, but there was a need for a forum to discuss other languages. Here it is.

When there are enough posts for a particular language, we will gladly create a new forum for it.

Also, if there are any problems displaying the characters of your language, please let me know.  (Make sure to try Lucida Sans Unicode font first.)

Mike

**** NEW ****​Subscribe to your language
Please choose your language and click "Watch Tag" to subscribe to it!  You will be alerted to new posts for your language.
Albanian Aramaic Afrikaans Armenian Azeri
Breton Burmese Cymraeg (Welsh) Esperanto Estonian
Euskara (Basque/Euskera) Friulian Gaeilge (Irish) Galego (Galician) Georgian Guaraní
Haitian Creole Hawaiian Indonesian Javanese Kazakh
Khmer (Cambodian) Latvian Lithuanian Malay Malayalam
Maltese Nahuatl (Aztec) Occitan Old English (Anglo-Saxon) Quechua
Scottish Gaelic Swahili Syriac (Syriac Aramaic) Tamil Tatar
Thai Tibetan Unknown Language Vietnamese Yiddish

Notes:
  You may not post audio or video files or links unless you get moderator approval ahead of time.
  All these threads need to say which moderator approved it.
  All audio and video files and links that do not have prior approval will be deleted.
  Permission will not be granted after the fact for deleted files or links. Please ask first.


----------



## Lems

*The Word Reference Forums Rules*

1. Be helpful, not hurtful.
If someone's posting language isn't perfect, don't treat him/her badly.

2. Be polite.
The use of "hello", "hi" and "thank you" are welcome.

3. Look for the answer in the dictionary first.

4. Put the word or phrase in the title when asking a question.
Avoid "help me  please", "how do I say this?", "does this word exist?", "I'm new" and the like.

5. *Always * provide an example sentence to show the context.

6. Use the Report function below each post, if you read a post that contains questionable language/pictures or is a post you feel does not belong to this specific forum. This will help to run the forum smoothly.

7. Don't use the forum as a chat board (it is inefficient); use the private message (Conversation) feature (PC users, left click the member name) if you want to send a personal message to another forum member.

8. Do not post links to commercial sites.
This is an advertising free forum and we want to keep it this way.

9. If you have further questions please post them in the "Comments and Suggestions" Forum or send a private message (Conversation) to your favorite moderator.

10. Please check the forum rules periodically since they will be updated whenever necessary.

For a detailed list, please check the comprehensive WR Rules


----------



## elroy

A note on choosing thread titles:

Please try to stick to the following format:

*Language: Word/Phrase/Query*

For example, prefer "Swahili: what is the time?" to "How do you say 'what is the time' in Swahili?" and "Hungarian: Word Order" to "Word order in Hungarian."

For multiple languages, use slashes. For example, "Chinese/Japanese/Korean: what is the time?"

If you are asking about a word or phrase but do not know the language, go with

*Unknown Language: Word/Phrase*

These guidelines will help make the Other Languages Forum more organized. Moderators will change titles as necessary to maximize consistency.


----------

